# Bosch 1617EVS router repair



## chiswoo (Jun 29, 2007)

I was given a router from a buddy of mine, Bosch 1617EVS. He used the router on his home built CNC machine that he uses to build spear guns. Anyway, he burned this one out and gave it to me. I suspected the brushes as the reason why. I'm in the process of rebuilding it, put new brushes in and also put in a new upper bearing. Tested it and works great! The problem I'm having is the main lower bearing. The lower bearing is showing signs of wear and I would like to replace it. The only problem is the bearing ID is interference fit on the main shaft, and then the OD is interference fit into the main casing. I test fit the new bearing and I quickly found that it would interfere with the main shaft collet threads. I don't want to beat this thing apart for fear I could make it permanently damaged. 

Obviously the first challenge is getting it apart, how do you get the bearing off without ruining the main shaft collet threads, and also how do you get the bearing out of the main case. Getting it back together, I have some ideas (put the bearing in the oven to warm it up and put the rotor and shaft assembly in the freezer, etc...maybe?)

Has anybody on this forum had experience repairing their routers? The Bosch 1617EVS with two bases is over a $200 router and I'm only into it $30 for brushes and two bearings so it seems worthwhile as I think there is a ton of life left in this motor.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chis

This is what I would do, take it to one of the many Bosch server centers and have them check it out, they work on them all day long ,if you only have 30.oo into it you should come out OK by having them repair it, if not they will tell you to junk it, routers must be dead on, if you don't want them to repair it you could ask them to take it down and sell you the parts it needs to repair it...  parts are cheap, labor makes it go sky high.. 
You have a fine tool and you just need to put it back in good working order so it can last for 10 more years or so... 

==========







chiswoo said:


> I was given a router from a buddy of mine, Bosch 1617EVS. He used the router on his home built CNC machine that he uses to build spear guns. Anyway, he burned this one out and gave it to me. I suspected the brushes as the reason why. I'm in the process of rebuilding it, put new brushes in and also put in a new upper bearing. Tested it and works great! The problem I'm having is the main lower bearing. The lower bearing is showing signs of wear and I would like to replace it. The only problem is the bearing ID is interference fit on the main shaft, and then the OD is interference fit into the main casing. I test fit the new bearing and I quickly found that it would interfere with the main shaft collet threads. I don't want to beat this thing apart for fear I could make it permanently damaged.
> 
> Obviously the first challenge is getting it apart, how do you get the bearing off without ruining the main shaft collet threads, and also how do you get the bearing out of the main case. Getting it back together, I have some ideas (put the bearing in the oven to warm it up and put the rotor and shaft assembly in the freezer, etc...maybe?)
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, contact a Bosch service center and ask them for the method they use to remove the bearing. As far as heating a bearing to slide it onto a shaft a pan of hot oil is better than the dry heat of an oven. Get an old pan and put in enough clean motor oil to cover the bearing and heat it on a hot plate. I have used this method on 4" ID bearings with great success. Worst case, have the service center handle the one bearing replacement. You are correct that these motors are real warriors. The 1617 is my favorite and I have tried most of the brands available.(I own 2 of them)


----------



## chiswoo (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks, I contacted them and awaiting a response. I have the router up and running now with the old lower main bearing still in place. I tested it last night and I was impressed. My other router certainly wasn't this good. For the other Bosch 1617 users out there, the unit is very easy to service with the exception of the lower bearing. The unit can all come apart by removing 4 screws. Brushes are very straight forward to replace. Top bearing comes off with a simple automotive 'puller'. For now I'm going to use it as the main bearing is 'just' starting to show signs of wear. This is after MANY hours of constant use on my friends CNC machine routing spear guns. To me, that says a lot.


I'll post a follow up thread if I can replace that lower bearing.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Chris, to remove bearings they use what is called a bearing puller. As far as the bearing in the main housing, some times you can get a metal pin and insert it through the housing onto the bearing and tap it out with a mallet. Hope this helps, Woodnt65


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Chris, and welcome to the Router Forums.


----------



## chiswoo (Jun 29, 2007)

Bosch got back to me. This is what they said

"Thank you for writing and for your patience. You need a thin wall socket to remove the nut behind the collet. Once that's removed, remove the armature, the 2 screws on the out race of the bearing and punch the bearing out from the inside."

FYI, did this and works great. Got an 'almost new' router now. 

Chris


----------

